# Too much walking?



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Roger is 10.5 weeks old (we've had him 2.5 weeks). He has fit in perfectly; getting potty training down and LOVES his crate. This isn't the reason for my post, I just had to brag  
My question is about walking him. We go out morning and evening. One is usually about the distance of two blocks on leash until we're deeper into the walking path/field and then off leash another few blocks (stop and go, hopping through the tall grass). Then back home on leash. So about 45 minutes to an hour overall. I've read up on not jogging with him until much later but couldn't find much about walking distance.
Should I be worried about overdoing it at this early age? He's a bit of a horse at 19 lbs. and seems to tolerate our walks fine. Plus with energy to spare... Just want to make sure we won't cause injury. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think because you have him off his lead he's ok. At that age Miles would stop if he was tired. We used to do three 20-30 min sessions at that age of walking and of course hours of playing in the yard or in the house. We didn't cover much ground because I let him pick the pace. I think your pup is ok, just check his pads and make sure they are doing ok with the increase in activity over the past weeks.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We used to do 30 minutes walks but many times a day. Once she was allowed out I think she's got about 4 walks a day till she's got a bit older. Plus plenty play and training inside. Then we had less but longer walks together. 
IMO 45-60 minutes at one go is too much at 10,5 weeks and I understand he isn't showing tiredness but they rarely do. It's you who needs to control these walks. 
Jogging should not be introduced till minimum 12 months old.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"Roger is 10.5 weeks old" 

... maybe the hour long walks can wait a little longer. At that age Sam spent most of his time commuting between play place, potty place, crate and eat and sleep. There was no official walks on or off lead for us. 
We played in the room, in the back yard, and that's all.

One more thing to consider, pravo is a deadly virus caught from sniffing infected places... the second puppy shot is still pending, right? SO, no unnecessary exposure is warranted. 

Btw, place looks something like the trails we occasionally bike on in Richmond Hill.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I should've added that this longer walk takes so long because it's myself and our three kids, including a stroller. So it's a lot of standing and watching him chase the kids/birds/bugs with intermittent rests. But I will certainly limit our time. 
He has actually had two rounds of shots but our vet suggested the first is somewhat disregarded as he was still under mom's immunity...not sure if I have that right. 
The field and walking path is right behind our home past a small coulee so in time and with (hopefully) good training he'll have a blast taking off from our yard to stretch his legs. Though I'm not sure who will get into more trouble exploring back there!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Puppies do get immunity from their moms, but the second round of shots at the vet @ about 10 weeks is important before you take them out in the world.

I'd recommend you take some water and maybe some snacks for Roger, that will help. My V's have always been of the "Crash and Burn" variety...being fine until we get home when they realize how exhausted they are! You dont want to overdue it..if they really crash hard and long, taper it back next time...10.5 is really young and its easy to exhaust them (especially when it gets warm), and its especially easy to strain soft baby leg bones.'..they tell you afterwards if it was too much, not during.


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

Really? We have been taking out puppy (who is now 14weeks) on many walks a day:
1) ~700m
2) 2.5ish km
3) 700m or so
4) 2.5km

It's been the only way we can deal with him, and always has energy to spare. He still throws tantrums before bed at night and is still playful between walks. I don't know what I would do with him if we didn't walk this much.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

PF, that sounds like a bit too much to me. I'm no expert and I know a lot of people don't agree with the '5 mins per month of life twice a day' rule and I have to say I don't stick to this rule as it is directed more towards lead walking and Radley does more off lead than on. However, looking long term, I'd be worried about damage caused to delicate growth plates from over exercise. They are always energetic and I don't necessarily think its good to keep taking them out just to wear them out. There's plenty of time later in life to take them out as much as you like with less risk of damage, but right now at 14 weeks I'd be inclined to ease off a little. Only my opinion. And of course it depends how strenuous the walk is.

Also, with regards to the late night tantrums in my experience Radley gets these when he is absolutely shattered and all he wants to do is snuggle on the sofa. Are you sure yours isn't the same?? He will start barking for no reason, whining and struggles to settle, up and down, running around. If we are doing stuff and not just sitting down relaxing this is how he behaves when he's tired and we're not. Luckily he does a good job at wearing us out too ;D if we sit, he snuggles and the world is calm again.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

purple_falafel said:


> It's been the only way we can deal with him, and always has energy to spare. He still throws tantrums before bed at night and is still playful between walks. I don't know what I would do with him if we didn't walk this much.


I noticed Sam becomes very relaxed if I just read to him  ....
He also becomes sleepy if I hold him in my lap... something the breeder used to do with them as puppies.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It won't hurt to break up his free running playtime into smaller increments. Then do some brainwork. Brainwork tires them out mentally and they will rest.
There will be plenty of time for them to run later in life, if you don't over do it when they are young.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

At 10.5 weeks pups typically will dictate how much they're willing to handle. If he's walking well on a leash then go with it, but if he starts to slow down then I'd head back home at that point. Fully expect flops, stops and petitions when your pup has had enough. As TexasRed pointed out, you'll be surprised at how quickly they tire out when doing training. After your pup gets his required shots and you get him into a training class those nights turn into the best! You come home with an exhausted pup who learned something!

purple_falafel- when your pup starts going crazy at night try to cuddle with him and rub his chest and/or ears to calm him. Usually pups have a spot that they love to be rubbed and it's almost like an off switch. Our boy used to instantly crash if you rubbed his chest gently. We learned this on the drive home from the breeder and it still works today. He also loves being gently rubbed between the eyes. Give it a try


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies, guys! I will work more with his tantrums, but the little monster will do them if we are relaxed and sitting. I will Definitely try to find his off switch though 

I'm torn about the walking. The 'big walks' are all off leash and just walks, where Barkley takes the lead the whole time. I guess my thinking is, _'what's the difference between him running around the house with his toys vs walking outside on trails?'_, ya know? He totals maybe *just under or around 2 hours* walking a day... 
I just want to ensure that he gets adequate physical challenge to build up his muscles so that they can support him as he grows. 

But maybe taking out his second big walk or tapering it down to less than 2km? Or would you stick closer to the rule and say I should consider cutting down his exercise to 35min a day in total? (OMG I can't imagine what he would do in the house with that little exercise lol)


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We didn't have Nelly out and about until 13 weeks (1 week after final shot). We took her 4 little walks per day and used them mostly for training purposes which exhausted her more than a big run (genuinely). Between walks we did training, playing, pottying, eating, pottying and sleeping (in that order). 

Now that she is more reliable and older she gets a combination of both, although I think she will grow to be an off-leash dog :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I see now,
PF - If you have time to stay two hours outside with the little monster without forcing the dog to march to step, that's just cool. Enough water, not too hot, not driven to exhaustion. 

@ two years, I average 3.2 hours/day dedicated to the dog. I know, potentially I loose a lot of money :-\ ... it became a lifestyle. I knew what I was getting into, went for the dog anyway. 

There is a lot that can be trained, but at 11 weeks, none of that makes sense.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

PF, the difference btwn zooming in the house and outside walks is that inside, the dog gets to determine what it can handle, and can self adjust, and outside it's either determined by other factors (like you) or all that stimulation which distracts from self adjustment. Growth plates really are very easily damaged at that age.

You can still take the little terror outside, but balance it with some mental exercises (training!), and maybe some gentle rough housing inside. Vizslas DO need their exercise, but that's not just physical!


----------

